# Poetry & Literature > Mehfil >  ??? ??? ??? ?? ???

## Endurer

?? ?? ????? ?? ???? ??? ??? ??? ?? ??? 

???? ?? ??? ?? ???? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???


???? ?? ??? ?? ???? ??? ???? ?? ?? ???


???? ????? ?? ??? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???


??? ?? ???? ??? ?? ??? ???? ?????? ???


?? ?? ?????? ??? ??? ???? ???? ?? ??? ?? ???


??? ???? ?? ??? ???? ??? ???? ?? ??


??? ??? ???? ???? ??? ??? ?? ???


??? ?? ???? ?? ???? ???? ????? ??? ???


???? ????? ??? ???? ????? ??? ??? ?? ???


?? ?? ???? ??? ???? ????? ???? ??? ?? ???


?? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???


??? ????? ??? ??? ?? ????? ????


???? ????? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ?? ???

----------


## TISHA

cant understand ... but its from endurer then it mite b good...

----------


## RAHEN

hmm
i will be able to read inshaAllah after this poem is edited again  :Smile:

----------


## ryma

?? ?? ???? ??? ???? ????? ???? ??? ?? ???
?? ??? ??? ???? ??? ??? ??? ??? ?? ???
??? ????? ??? ??? ?? ????? ????
???? ????? ??? ??? ?? ?? ?? ??? ?? ???

Very nice endurer.. I like it so much.. thanx 4 sharing :Smile:

----------


## Fairy

:Smile: 
*
Buhat khoob.*

----------


## KOHINOOR

Very Nice Endurer Brother :up;

----------


## Endurer

Thanks for the appreciation.  :Smile:

----------


## Endurer

> hmm
> i will be able to read inshaAllah after this poem is edited again


Edited for?

----------


## spotlesssoul

Beautiful  :Smile:

----------


## RAHEN

> Edited for?


kyunki mujhe boxes ziada aur words kam dikh rahe hain  :Smile:

----------


## Sporadic

??? ??? ???? 
"??? ?? ???? ?? ???? ???? ????? ??? ???
???? ????? ??? ???? ????? ??? ??? ?? ???"

????? ???? ???? ??

----------


## Endurer

Rahen sis yahan per to theek hai. App explorer konsa use ker rahe hien? 

You're welcome faisal bhai.

----------


## Muzna

one of my favorites  :Smile:  thank u for sharing adeel bhai

----------


## manni9

waah nice one  :Smile:

----------


## Miss_Sweet

woooow niceeee!

----------


## RAHEN

> Rahen sis yahan per to theek hai. App explorer konsa use ker rahe hien? 
> 
> .


me IE 7.0 kar rahi hoon.

----------

